# minimum quantity of milk to get good microfoam?



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Is there a minimum amount of milk you can get away with and still get a good microfoam?

For a Cortado or Macchiato for example.

I am failing to get any foamy milk, just floating froth and I wondered if you need enough milk for the foam to form without the milk overheating.

I'm using a La Pavoni fitted with a single hole tip.

I'm using semi milk (just tescos own brand).


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

I've always struggled with semi skimmed, small quantities work better straight out the fridge and with a cold jug, even rinsed with cold water to cool it down


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

I have used loads of milk lately the only one I can use is yeo Valley Blue organic it's spot on even for me I have a 35cl jug and it goes just under the spout by a few mm

opps sorry use semi,ha I hear BOB is good


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

I've had ok results as low as 60g on a 25cl motta. Some milks are definately better than others though.


----------



## espressotechno (Apr 11, 2011)

Try using a very small jug eg. a cream jug, or even an espresso cup.


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

I've never had any problem with semi-skimmed milk and the La Pavoni (single hole as well) as there's a good degree of control and time to do it. Maybe it's just down to technique? I have more problem with the Kees as it has so much damn steam power, it literally takes a few seconds.

Usually though, I often buy full fat when I'm going to be making milky drinks.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Just need practice I guess.

I've watched a lot of vids! I see that you need a good strong whirlpool of milk, to get this, I guess the position of the wand tip is critical.

I'm using a small measure of milk in a 300ml jug, probably 75ml.

Should I be hearing a change in sound as the milk gets hotter? (with the tip under the surface)

Maybe I need to video it and you can all tell what I'm doing wrong!


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

It is all about the amount of steam pressure you have. I have been experimenting on the GS3 which has variable steam and you can essentially do any amount of milk you just adjust the steam. If you have a machine with quite weak steam you should be able to do lovely milk fine. If it is strong You might have more problems... you will be able to get it thick but maybe too thick... I don't think type of milk etc in the end makes much difference...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

50ml in a 250ml jug


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

Problem solved!

The single hole tip on my La Pav was too big. (2mm)

I put a 1mm hole tip on so I get better swirl and longer to build up a good foam without overheating the milk.

I assume that the smaller hole gives higher velocity steam and less heating effect. It now takes twice as long to get to 70C as before but the milk volume increases a lot more than before.

I'm getting slightly too foamy foam at the moment (instead of none and froth), but I just need to let a little less air in.


----------



## rich987 (Feb 5, 2018)

I even managed to create this today!









Small amounts of milk are foam-able as is own brand semi milk. The Yeo Valley Organic full cream does taste nicer though...


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

I tend to fill below the spout in whatever jug I use. If I waste a bit then so be it. Seems to be easier to work higher up in the jug when using the DTP.


----------

